

India to help build 2nd Silicon Valley in US - ideas101
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/India_to_help_build_second_Silicon_Valley_in_US/articleshow/2400030.cms
Y Combinator and all other angels/VCs should take note of this !!!
======
pg
What a bizarre idea. What's the point? As long as people are going all the way
to the US, why not do whatever it is in the real Silicon Valley?

~~~
ideas101
i think we already have enough silicon valleys (banglore, hyderabad, bombay)
in india, and there are more coming - but in USA there is only one and it
needs one in each time zone ...

~~~
davidw
Why would there be one per time zone? If that were the case, I'd like to put
in my application for the Hawaii one.

~~~
ideas101
when i said each time zone what I meant was to have an industry boom in each
zone (north, east, west, south)of the country so that best and the brightest
from each zone can get an opportunity to become an entrepreneur and innovation
... i know people from east not ready to move to west and they can't get the
right spark to ignite their brilliant ideas ...

------
karzeem
It reminds of a line from a PG article about building a new Silicon Valley,
where he mentions that plopping down industrial parks is silly, since it's not
for lack of buildings that most cities aren't hotbeds of tech innovation.
Places become Silicon Valley because of a perfect storm of the right
communities of people, not because they've got lots of office space.

------
Alex3917
Because clearly our nation's best and brightest all want to move to New
Jersey.

~~~
dfranke
Yeah... if they want to do this on the East coast, why not just come to
Cambridge where they have a head start?

